
What humans would look like if we could survive car wrecks (2016) - DocSavage
http://www.popsci.com/this-is-what-humans-would-look-like-if-we-could-withstand-car-wrecks
======
thechao
Can someone tell the kids to use the actual website:
[http://www.meetgraham.com.au/](http://www.meetgraham.com.au/) ?

This popsci article is dreck.

------
9nGQluzmnq3M
The article mentions the same artist's Skywhale, so in case you haven't seen
it majestically grace the skies above the Australian capital Canberra:

[https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-
australia-51797186/skywhal...](https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-
australia-51797186/skywhale-controversial-hot-air-balloon-returns-to-canberra)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Skywhale](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Skywhale)

------
user982
Without any modifications to the pelvis, Graham should still avoid putting his
feet on the dashboard.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Whatcouldgowrong/comments/f1xjb6/ha...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Whatcouldgowrong/comments/f1xjb6/having_feet_on_dashboard_in_a_car_crash/)

------
ornornor
Maybe that’s what we’ll evolve to look like in a few hundred thousand years
since cars are so prevalent in our environment!

------
vernie
And all the extra nipples?

~~~
Camillo
The artist has a bit of a fixation on nipples.

------
retrac
\--

~~~
kingbirdy
I believe you meant to reply to this post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22764497](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22764497)

------
jacobwilliamroy
How does graham reproduce? How does graham poop?

~~~
hugodutka
\- and other essay ideas Paul abandoned.

